# FSC Generator 2017



## cristypuff (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello friends, can anyone to help me with Dr. Gini updated for fsc 2017-1 maps? Or any fsc generator for East Europe Premium 2017-1 maps. thanks


----------



## temper (Jan 14, 2016)

Under c:\ediabas\bin\utils overwrite the lookup.xml file with the attached one.
Delete the .pdf extension first!


----------

